# Nyereri



## Bodega (Aug 16, 2008)

sm Astatotilapia (Hap.) latifasciata albino zebra obliquidens 
sm Hap. sp. albino redfin piebald 
med Hap. sp. fluorescent pink piebald
lg Hap. cf. limax red chest
sm Haplochromis sp. obliquidens Kenya 
sm Paralabidochromis (Hap.) chromogynus Kenya 
sm Paralabidochromis (Hap.) sp. rock kribensis Uganda 
sm Pundamilia (Hap.) igneopinnis blue bar Hippo Pt 
sm Pundamilia (Hap.) sp. crimson tide
Deep Water Black 
Nyereri Red Flank 
sp. Fire Red Emesside

Has anyone kept any of these fish? Pictures would be good. And also which of these could i put with Nyereri in a 40 gallon breeder?


----------



## RAFF (Apr 27, 2007)

I keep red fin piebald with my nyererei but that is in a 120 gallon tank. My male piebal squares off with my nyererei and limax males from time to time over territory. I'm not sure I would mix them in anything smaller than a four foot tank.


----------



## RAFF (Apr 27, 2007)

Also I would rule out any Pundamillia types you have listed. They will definitely cross breed with your nyererei type.


----------



## ds1196 (Jun 20, 2004)

Bodega said:


> Pundamilia (Hap.) igneopinnis blue bar Hippo Pt


I have seen this name several times recently, and it worries me. These are two very different fish! There is Pundamilia igneopinnis, and Pundamilia sp. "Blue Bar". I'm not sure how they could be confused, as they look very different.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi Yes I agree with dave, these are two separate species, the Hippo point blue barr seems close to the Pundamilia pundamilia. The igneopinis is a black body with bright orange fins fish. The hippo is mostly blue with black verticals barrs and red fins.
xris


----------

